# Earl "The Pearl" Is My Coach?



## IHeartCarmelo1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard about this event, "THE PEOPLE'S GAMES," wanted to know if anyone else had seen anything about it. Looks like there are open tryouts on Sunday March 13 1-6 pm, is anyone going? Seems like a cool idea, get to travel for free...


----------

